# 250 Foot Distance



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

I setup an area in the backyard with gravel and stone to park the RV. I used some patio blocks for the tires so they have a flat surface to sit on.

I would like to run 30amp service out to the trailer, maybe put the box on a pole in the ground. The distance from the 30amp plug in the garage to the trailer in the back is around 250'.

What kind of wire can I bury at that distance to be able to supply 30 amp service that far away? I'm going to find an electrician to hook it up but I'm sure I can save money if I buy and bury the wire that's needed myself.

I called two electricians, one wasn't sure and was supposed to call back two weeks ago, the other one never showed up at my house after two appointment attempts. You'd think a paying customer would be important







That's the depressing part...someone who will do what they say they will do.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My feeling is that if they quote a price to do it to code, you will not spend the money so why waste the time on a estimate. A possibilty. A ditch dug 250' long and how deep is required then run cable and fill hole.

Good Luck


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You will need to find the code requirement on it for your area. Call the building department and ask how deep it should be.

You should be able to put in direct burial cable and at 250' you are looking at #8 maybe even #6 for a 30 amp service, there is a fair difference in price so find out but I would run the #6 to be on the safe side. Depending on the soil you can rent a Ditch witch and trench the run in about 4 hours if there are not any roots or big rocks to deal with.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

caleb22,

Your best resource on this will be your local or county building department.
It has always amazed me the info I have managed to get out of mine, without ever telling them who I am!









You may - according to code - have to put a breaker box out at the pad. As far as gauge is concerned, I cannot tell you what you will need, but the bigger the better. Even if you exceed code, there is the potential for alot of resistence in 250 feet.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have done something sort of like that one time for a barn .. bout 250 feet away .. I know that we had to use #8 copper and place it in a conduit and bury it no less then 6 inches then had to build some pole on the other end with everything the right height, depth, etc etc ... I rememeber when it was all said and done my grand-dad wished he had just strung it up in the tree (apparently in Texas anything above ground no one cares about) - LOL


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

At some point you might consider a generator, like a Yamaha/Honda 3000. All the power you'll want and you can take it with you too.

Just another thought.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

6# will work for the 250 feet. If you have to have it inspected the home owner is allowed to pull the permit. also the plug in cord on your outback may be allowed as the means of disconect but all of this depends on your local codes as they are diffrent from one area to the next.
COUGAR


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I put a breaker at my outlet so I had a cutoff. A good practice I learned years ago is to turn off the breaker before you plugin. This practice keeps you from arcing the rv plug. Replacement Rv plugs are expensive.

6" deep is not enough depth for power. The "national" NEC code is 4 feet.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

As already mentioned, check the codes. I've done similar runs in the past. 
Consider purchasing the individual strands of #6 instead of a bundled wire such as Romex. This will be cheaper and easier to pull. Run it in 3/4" electrical PVC. Usea 30amp GFCI breaker from the main box if your only putting in a single 30amp outlet for the RV on th eother end. Also consider putting on a weather-proof outlet cover, the type that provides a hood over the outlet. Burying it 12" should be fine, the code for high voltage, e.g. from the transformer to the meter must be much deeper, (28" here in Texas) but out of the meter may be less, again depending on your local codes.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the input everyone. I think I may go with the generator idea...I saw a post last night about the Kipor units. An electrician told me this morning that to be up to code I would need to bury the #6 wire 24", or 12" with 2" of concrete on top. Adding up all of the costs makes me lean toward a generator.

I'm looking at the Kipor 3500ti.

Thanks again!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi caleb22, It all depends on the area. Go to your local city building deptartment and talk with them. They are usaually willing to help and will have the codes. Pull the permit owner/builder tihs will require a simple drawing as to what you are doing and where. In my area I want to do a simular electrical run out to my barn which is 150 feet away from the box. The building deptment requires that I dig a trench a min. of 18 inches deep and I have to have a inground junction box every 100 feet. In my case I will most likely split the distance and put a junction every 75 feet just to make it easier to meet code and pull in the wire. As far as the wire 6 AWG wire will work but again like in my case I am going bigger to 4 AWG. The difference in cost is not much and it will have little to no voltage loss. You may also have to drive in a 8 foot ground rod at the new box again in my case I do. If you can dig a trench, glue gray PVC pipe, hammer in a rod and make the couple of simple electrical connections you can save alot of $$$ and still meet code. Start by talking to the building deptartment and go from there. Kirk


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

caleb22 said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. I think I may go with the generator idea...I saw a post last night about the Kipor units. An electrician told me this morning that to be up to code I would need to bury the #6 wire 24", or 12" with 2" of concrete on top. Adding up all of the costs makes me lean toward a generator.
> 
> I'm looking at the Kipor 3500ti.
> 
> ...


The Kipor 3500Ti is a good choice. It works for me.


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

caleb22 said:


> I setup an area in the backyard with gravel and stone to park the RV. I used some patio blocks for the tires so they have a flat surface to sit on.
> 
> I would like to run 30amp service out to the trailer, maybe put the box on a pole in the ground. The distance from the 30amp plug in the garage to the trailer in the back is around 250'.
> 
> ...


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello All,

I'm a licensed electrician in my state and I had about the same situation. I had a metal shelter installed 220' from my house, put down gravel, and then did the electrical work myself. I ran #8 three conductor UF cable with a ground to the shelter. It was trenched to 24" although eighteen would have been okay. At the shelter I installed a small outdoor sub-panel and a 30 amp disconnect for my Outback. Running two phases and installing the sub-panel allowed me to install a standard receptacle and room for lighting or other things I might desire in the future.

It was quite a bit of work and just material cost ran me approximately $400. This would of been more if I had rented a trencher.

I can understand electricians who don't like to give estimates and also sympathize with customers who would like one. I have had many customers ask for estimates only to have me lay out the job for them. After I give the estimate and explain what materials are required and how to do certain things they do the work themselves, then your out for the time you spent researching, examining the job site, and fuel cost. I've done a cost analysis for "free estimates" and it cost me an average of $45.

Good luck, and let me know how everything turns out.

Steve


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I've had that happen too







go out to give an estimate they want to know how your going to do it and the next thing you know you see them at Depot buying the material and trying to do it themselves. The best part is when you get the call from their wife begging you to fix something they @#$% up







.

Have I mentioned I hate side work. But it pays for toys and camping.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My vote would be for the generator. Running a 30amp service to code and having the work done will cost you as much as the generator.

I guess I would also questioned why 30amps. You only need 30amps if you are planning to run the A/C.

I keep my trailer beside my house. I use the battery discconnect while it is in storage and plug in 100' extention cord a few days before I go camping. The fridge cools down and my batteries get charged. If I am going dry I use a deep cycle charger.

So far this has worked for me. My neighbour is installing a 30amp service to run his A/C to cool down the TT while loading it up. I cannot justify the $$.

just my 2c

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats my project for next year
30amp hookup plus hook into the septic system.
That way if the kids want to have a sleep over they won't drive me crazy.
Plus you never know when you might have some over night guest









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Or the Outback becomes your doghouse. I better put in a 30amp service









Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yup, same here. Got the best doghouse in the neighborhood. Even cable TV


----------

